# How to get rid of *****



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

I've heard of these pellets called monkey buiskit that when the ***** eat them they die. I think they use them alot in south texas. Has anyone used them or know anything about them. ***** have no saliva glands and i think it has something to do with that.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Poisoning is a bad way to die. ***** don't deserve it. Sometimes it's your only option. Guess it depends how bad your problem is.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Why not trap them? I don't no your situation but you might poision other animals as well.


----------



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm open for suggestions. I've tried trapping them got a few but now they are not taking the bait.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

By the way, we often hear or read that raccoons don't have salivary glands, so they often dunk their food in water before eating it. It's true that raccoons often manipulate their food in or near water before eating it, but they _do_ have salivary glands. In fact, when veterinarians check to see if a raccoon is infected with the rabies virus, saliva from the animal's salivary glands is checked with fluorescence micrography.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

If you choose to live trap them use sardines...They can not refuse them...It is monkey chow your talking about and it is full of iron.. ***** can not digest and it clogs them up and they die. I have heard of people putting it in small paper bags and throwing around feeders. It will not hurt other animals for what I hear...but the bags keep deer from eating it and ***** will rip open bags and eat.


----------



## redfish raider (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey I just got a new bow and would love to rack up...lol.Im only twelve but it might be a good idea to when your there dump some corn by camp and snipe em all night with a bow.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Wire a leg-hold trap to the leg of your feeder up near the top of the leg, on the timer/motor side. I had trouble trapping pigs for months until I figured out ***** were the problem. I wired leg traps around the perimeter of my catch pen. Since you'll have to set them in place, be sure you use the small, single-spring traps. I think they are size #1-1/2.

After months of not catching a pig, I caught 12 ***** and twelve pigs that week. 

Lance.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*fly bait*

we mix a fly bait that get mixed in a can of cat food. works every time. go to feed store and ask for blue crystal fly bait


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

poison or killing them just isnt ethical if U arent gonna EAT THEM 
Cayanne pepper mixed with grease (crisco)on the feeder legs will burn there arse...
If you poison the ****..it goes off & dies...
then a buzzard eats the **** & it dies..
then a armidilla eats the buzzard.. its a neverending circle


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Take a look at "**** cuffs" (google em). Some friends were over run on their place near dripping springs, they put these in under each feeder. They really seem to work well.

C


----------



## jfox (Feb 16, 2006)

***** are a real problem for us. Up to 12 ***** in each feeder pen on the game cams eating our year around feed. They pull out the protien from the demand feeders and dominate the corn thats spun. Tried the Monkey Chow and the Fly Poison; Now they swing from the trees and buzzz With 13 feeder pens we are talking $$$$$$ I have 2,000ac lease in Duval COunty, if you have bonified **** dog's and want a free guided weekend then let me know. I'll even let you shoot hogs for free and there are many. We are talking bear sized king *****! Ready to go!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel your pain on the *****, the deer even got fed up with sharing.
I made some feeder guards that were the same diameter as the barrel and my corn loss dropped alot, I went from 4-5 weeks on a 55 gal barrel to a little over 8 weeks.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*******

Who decided you cannot kill an animal you do not intend to eat? Baloney! I have trapped many a mouse and rat, I ain't ate one yet, I do not intend to start. If ***** are a problem, do what you have to to get rid of them. In the case of poison, I would remove as many of the bodies as you can and bury or burn them, you do not want to poison raptors or buzzards. Monkey chow is not poison, if they die from eating it no other animals will be harmed. 
I have heard of people putting liquid rat poison into eggs, never tried it myself.
Good luck on however you decide to kill them. 
BB


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My buddy's lease had a severe **** problem. They had some **** hunters with dogs come out over the course of a month or so and they killed over 300 on 1800 acres. There are still a couple left but now they are manageable.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Have used monkey balls a lot, they work great and are not poison.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

We put carpet tack strips on all our feeder legs. May have to replace them about once a month but they are cheap. I know it slows them way down without having to be there 24-7 . They've made me bleed a time or two also. lol


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Where do you get monkey balls? The feed that is.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

When ***** get on our porch momma just chase 'em off with a broom.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you have any Cajun or river bottom friends?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

uncle dave said:


> Where do you get monkey balls? The feed that is.


The one we use are about as big as a thumb, kind of oval. Chunk a half dozen or so into each feed pen. Can be bought at the feed stores out west. Have never seen monkey chow or feed?


----------



## tCassidy (Feb 15, 2010)

I've heard of soaking hot dogs in antifreeze for a day then letting them go at it. I am not against poisoning them; just make sure ALL ENTRANCES ARE BLOCKED TO YOUR HOUSE!!! They will die in your house and STINK!!!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

***** are selling for 60 cents a pound take a .22 and some kids.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

BTW, the pic I posted above on pg 2 was a nightly occurance at that feeder and the corn bandits would have it empty within a month. Made the large guards so that they could not reach the spinner and I don't beleive I had one pic of a **** on the feeder this past season.

Do not use the small square guards you can get at feed stores and Academy, it just gives them a place to rest while robbing you blind.

I also had 6 5gal buckets rigged up with 220 conibears and had three of them at each feeder and baited with a full can of sardines, did not catch one **** this way. I guess the ones in West Texas have no idea what a sardine is, I have caught alot of ***** with the bucket traps here along the coast.

If fur prices would come back I could retire.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Kill all *****, I bet they cost me around 3-500$ extra per year in corn and protein loss.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont let the game warden catch you. They frown on folks poisioning animals.. Believe its illegal as heck.

Charlie


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

_*just offering some friendly advice:*_ using a pesticide in a manner inconsistent with its labeling is a violation of federal (and state) law. says so on the pesticide label under "directions for use". the Texas Department of Agriculture is the lead agency for pesticide regulation and investigates instances of pesticide misuse. they also investigate individuals who RECOMMEND the misuse of pesticides. be very careful when you take the advice of ANYONE who recommends using pesticides to kill animals... i'm not trying to step on anyone's toes here, i just know a guy...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Last yr I noticed the ***** were leaving 1 of our feeders alone, this feeder has the leg brackets up on the barrel a foot or so making the timer out of reach when they were at the bottom of the barrel. The others had the legs connected rite at the bottom of the barrel, I'm gonna relocate the others and see what happens, we don't have any with a ladder for m to climb....WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walter

I didnt know they had any ***** left in east Texas

Charlie


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Just sweep them off with a broom....that's what mama did.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Walter
> 
> I didnt know they had any ***** left in east Texas
> 
> Charlie


you must be on crak, thanks to Bob Barker we do have some as big as a German Shepard....and NO I don't eat m, I havn't had to >>>YET.....WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walter

I have never ate one either (that I know of). Made a few toothpick tho

Charlie


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Stupid *****


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Best way to see a ****, neck broke in a Conibear. Don't even look like the traps were boiled or dyed, congrats on the stupid corn thieves.


----------



## Housgow (Feb 1, 2011)

My friend G.W puts a bowl of food out and runs a hotwire over it so when they reach in they get shocked.


----------

